
“Cumulative Code” smell - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/cumulative-code-smell-6d5344646c46
======
sempron64
I rarely find code style articles to be interesting, but this one spoke to me.
I've seen this happen a lot in Python and C codebases, possibly because the
languages encourage/allow long procedural functions.

------
thecodegang
Thanks for sharing! I hope you liked the post!

